# My Smokehouse



## smoksignlr (Jan 29, 2006)

I still have quite a bit of work to do.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 29, 2006)

I call this the engine room. I have a damper on the pipe that goes into the smokechamber. The day I lit this fire it was 18 below freezing.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hi There *smoksignlr!*

Welcome to the boards!

Nice job on the Lakers in your previous thread! Brining is always a good idea in my opinion.

Since you have a nice big smokehouse perhaps you would like to help me out with this *Leetle Feesh!* :lol: 


Again, Welcome to the boards!

ranger72  8)  *Made In Maine Mako Hunter*


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2006)

Gary, I moved this topic over from the Fish thread. Nice set up you have, Could you give us the 25 cent photo tour and explain your layout?


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 29, 2006)

For sure Dutchl. However I have to head out right now but I will have it up by tonight. That's a cool pic of the shark. Gary


----------



## Dutch (Jan 29, 2006)

Ranger-When I saw that shark hanging there the Theme for "Jaws" started going through my mind  :shock: !

Q? Where were you when you first saw "Jaws"?
I was in Basic Training in Ft. Jackson, SC. Our Drill Sgt. formed us up and marched us down to the Post Theater.


----------



## ranger72 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi There *Earl!*

When the movie came out in 1975 I was fishing for sharks in the Atlantic Ocean in the areas located between Montauk Point, Long Island,New York and Block Island, Rhode Island :D 

You Know *Earl*, I knew there was something about you that I liked beyond you just being a regularly good guy here around the boards :lol: 

I also did BCT at Fort Jackson but it was some years before you and I remember just getting to the reception center at Jackson and the drill sergeants were making comments like *JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU @#%**#@
MAGGOTS GET UP TO TANK HILL!* :lol: 

At the time I had no idea what they were getting at but about 5 days later it was up to TANK HILL for me and I very quickly began to understand! :(  :(  :cry:  :cry: 

But Lets not Hijack *smoksignlr's* Thread with this crap! I will PM you with the sordid details!

ranger72 :twisted:      *"Rangers Lead The Way!"*


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 31, 2006)

25 cent tour or actually with the exchange rate is probably closer to 20 cents. That is a six inch stove pipe going into the smoke chamber. The 2 stacks on the left are two jack posts for ventilation to flames.  Stack temperature going into smokehouse has hit 800 degrees fahrenheit. I have a damper on the pipe goin into the smoke chamber to control the temperature. I can also take the cap off at the short pipe on the right that stops the smoke from entering the chamber. This allows me to go into the smokechamber without burning my eyes with smoke.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 31, 2006)

25 cent tour or actually with the exchange rate is probably closer to 20 cents. That is a six inch stove pipe going into the smoke chamber. The 2 stacks on the left are two jack posts for ventilation to flames.  Stack temperature going into smokehouse has hit 800 degrees fahrenheit. I have a damper on the pipe goin into the smoke chamber to control the temperature. I can also take the cap off at the short pipe on the right that stops the smoke from entering the chamber. This allows me to go into the smokechamber without burning my eyes with smoke.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 31, 2006)

This is the smoke chamber door it is solid mohogany. If you can see I do have a concrete ceiling on it. This is taken from just inside the door.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 31, 2006)

This is how I tell the temperature in the smoke chamber. I think this thermometer reads a little cool but generally it serves the purpose.


----------



## smoksignlr (Jan 31, 2006)

This is ths smoke chamber. At the back you can see a 3 inch exhaust that is close to the floor. Just out of sight above there is a six inch stove pipe that creates a draft and acts as the main exhaust. Pardon the mess on the baffle. The baffle is covering the six inch pipe that comes from the fire chamber. The reason I put that there was to distribute the heat and smoke evenly. Right now I have it working pretty good. I tapconed angle iron onto the blockwall to hang the sticks or racks on.


----------



## cheech (Feb 1, 2006)

Very impressive!

I would guess that it is not the most portable unit but then who cares.

I have always wanted to have one like this, who easy is it to keep a constant temp?


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Cheech. It has taken some practice but it is actually quite easy to keep the temperature constant. The only problem I might have is shooting the temperature up to or over 250. I like to do that just to finish somethings up. You know what is amazing to me is that 2 weeks ago I smoked on a Sunday and when I went to empty the coals out on the following Thursday there was still a good bed of coals in it. I was surprised to see coals. Eventually I am going to raise the door where the wood is put in. I will then bury the whole thing this will save alot of heat loss. Another long shot thought I have is to move a small building beside it get some rocks or steel balls and have a suana down there as I smoke, Right now though that's just a thought.


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 2, 2006)

*smoksgnlr*

Very nice job and an ambitious project I might add!   :D 

I see one set of angle irons for your rack support but the pic is a little dark; Are there more at different levels off the floor?

How many different items have you smoked in there simultaeneously?

And how much wood do you use in one session of smoking and how long does it take for your smokehouse to get up to temperature?

Is this simply a hobby or are you smoking meats commercially for others?

Love the Idea of the Sauna!

Thanks for posting all the pictures and explanations! 


ranger72


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 2, 2006)

Thanks ranger72. It's nice to have your efforts recognized most people wonder why we put so much effort into preparing food. I have attached a picture of some pork hocks, ribs and venison sausage. This was the second time I fired up the smokehouse. Everything turned out quite good. If you look at the picture titled the engine room I usually don't have to fill it up twice. I sometimes have to throw some small dry hardwood in there if I want to shoot the temp up but the temperature remains fairly constant. As of right now I am not selling commercially but I hope to get the word out and eventually make my operation more in lines with health regulations. I have 3 levels of angle iron.


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 2, 2006)

This is some venison pepperettes that I did for some hunters. This is the most I've had in the smoker at one time.


----------



## ranger72 (Feb 8, 2006)

*HolySmokes!   smoksgnlr!*

You ain't screwin around! :lol:  8) 

That is a tremendous collection of meats and I understand about the Health regulations but I think you are well on your way to becoming a well sought after *Smoker of Meats* and I think you have chosen the perfect online handle for yourself in *smoksgnlr*! 8) 

Ha! Ha! Ha!  I think anytime you make up mops its going to have to be by the  gallon or by 2.75 Liter amounts :lol: 

Great Job Man!

ranger72


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks again ranger72. Is that U.S. gallons CND. gallons or litres with all these conversions no wonder I'm half bonkers. Keep ya posted Smoksignlr


----------



## dacdots (Feb 8, 2006)

Smokes your jammin,I hope to build a smokehouse this spring.I need more room than my old fridge smoker.Have you done hams and bacons.I make lots of sausages and like to do hams and bacons in the late fall.My Dad,Charlie, really first got me started,he would tell me bout his old smokehouse he had in the 40's and how he would smoke for lots of neighbors.I think one of the things I like most bout this is carrying on his traditions.


----------



## smoksignlr (Feb 9, 2006)

Back atcha Dacdots. I used to work at European Deli a while back where I did smoke lots of Black Forest hams and bacon. But right now I'm slowly working up to them. I think after this weeks birdcall that will be my next project. One buddy is bringing a 20 lb turkey. This will be a real good test to see how long I can keep the temperature up. You know Jeff is really on to something and should be recognized and thanked for the opportunity to allow us to share our recipes and smoking adventures. This is a great way for some to start new traditions and others to keep traditions going.


----------



## seminole (Mar 3, 2006)

Smoksignlr,

Great job you are doing. Please check Smokehouse Design at the following site: http://www.wedlinydomowe.com and don't miss Photo Galleries where you can see dozens of European Smokers. You may find some information that might be of use to you.


----------



## smoksignlr (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks for the lead on those cool looking smokehouses. There is some really nice ones but some really efficient ones too. They all made me hungry gotta go. Thanks Gary


----------

